# Sigelei 100W



## Rob Fisher (7/9/14)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NickT (7/9/14)

Super excitement. Can't wait for Sir Vape to get them over here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (7/9/14)

Nice


----------

